
Hi HackerNews - IceyEC
http://maps.chrismacnaughton.com/Hi%20HackerNews!
======
IceyEC
Probably should make sure that bad geo location doesn't make the whole thing
break :)

------
IceyEC
It's amazing what you can accomplish while waiting for a Windows 7 install!

